# Sunvisor clips



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My drivers side clip broke. It takes less than 30 minutes. The front of the head liner needs to be pulled down and then the clip can be replaced. Mine was done under warranty.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah I guess we have to move our sunvisors around now that we are getting to see that sun in our eyes as we cruze around these days . Sure is feeling nice and warm these days as well . So get you a new clip Patman to secure that sunvisor !


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

brian v said:


> Yeah I guess we have to move our sunvisors around now that we are getting to see that sun in our eyes as we cruze around these days . Sure is feeling nice and warm these days as well . So get you a new clip Patman to secure that sunvisor !


Are you hinting at Global warming? lol What would temperature have to do with glare from the sun?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It just refers to the temps of this day which were in the 80 's my bad


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know if I can handle all five, but I can certainly try tonight!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Patman said:


> Anyone else have a clip that will not hold back the sun visor. There is supposed to be a clip in there that holds the visor in place and the one on the driver side of my car will hold it but not clip and snap it in place. I have 27K on my car. Take it back under warranty? Wanted to know if anyone else has this problem or even noticed.



Hi Patman, 

Sorry for the troubles you've experienced with your sun visor clip. If you are thinking of taking it to the dealership to have it repaired and would like any assistance setting up your visit, feel free to reach out via PM with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and preferred dealership. 

Sincerely,

Jonathan A. (Assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

